# Sloan to resign!!!



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=862&sid=14327951

I'm in shock. Stunned. I never thought he would go out mid season. I'm curious to hear him in the press conference this afternoon. WOW!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I think it bull crap. He a dang good coach.Sad to see him go.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Whoa! That sucks!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Wow!!! I am bummed actually. I would have liked to send him out in style. 

What on earth happened at that 30 minute meeting last night after the game???


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Funny when I think about it. I was at the last game NOT coached by Sloan. In the old Salt Palace, against Minute Bol and the Washington Bullets. Frank Layden got in an argument with the refs and the crowd went silent so we could hear it. Welll, Layden got tossed. As he was walking out he turned to the ref and yelled something to the effect of "eff you, and eff this effing game! I effing quit." It was pretty cool. Sloan was named the interim coach the following day. Funny to think that Sloan has been coaching the Jazz longer than some of the players have been alive.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

It is kind of funy how things work out. His career as a player was with Chicago. Chicago knocked him out of the finals twice during the 90's. He coached his last game against Chicago. Kinda weird.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Spazz are done! New breed of players don't want to respond to the old school Sloan Stuff. I almost gurantee D-Will is behind it. Three turnovers in the last minute by D-Will was throwing the game. Jerry knows the truth and bailed because of it. This will put this franchise in a tailspin. I predict the Millers will sell off and the team will look for a new market.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Or perhaps it will be similar to the situation in Dallas with the Cowboys. Fresh ideas and game plans resulting in a renewed effort and energy. Plus, if it was D-Will pushing for it maybe he'll play to his potential now he's pulled it off.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

D-Will will be gone after this year. Investors from Vegas will by the franchise and the team will move. The only hope for Utah now is if Jimmer Fredette can save the franchise somehow. There is a Superman right? 

The new Spazz will be the old Spazz only they will be in Chicago. Boozer, Korver, Brewer, and now D-Will.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

This is unbelievable! If Sloan wants to call it quits and retire then I am happy for him. He has earned it! But if he is being forced out in any way then I am done with the Jazz. It would be heartbreaking, not to mention embarrassing, to see him go out like this after 30 years and all the success he has brought to a small market NBA franchise in a part of the country that few players want to play in.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

That's the key--few players want to play in including the new breed like D-Will.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

The Milkman as coach? This season is over!!!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I believe Sloan has been holding the Jazz up single handily for a long time. If it is true that D-Will pushed him out and the organization didn't do anything about it, I lost a lot of respect for them all.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Poor Larry must be looking on in sorrow. How quickly his house has crumbled without him.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

mm73 said:


> Poor Larry must be looking on in sorrow. How quickly his house has crumbled without him.


Jerry and Larry the two rocks that held this thing together. Very well said mm73.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Williams could see a few BOO's and HD---------------------- you probably right on the mark. I'd hate to be known as the Whiner that made Sloan quit.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Must have been some serious crap that went down last night. The choice of a new HC will either make or break the team. Should be interesting to see.

HND-As much as it pains me to say this, I think you're right about the new "breed" of player. Most of the players today are whiny, wimpy, spoiled rotten punks that don't respect the game at all, and I'm afraid that our star is just one of the many. If Jerry quit because of Williams and his attitude, I can't say that I blame him. 

The game has become a mockery because of the attitudes of the players. That pisses me off.


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

NHS said:


> It is kind of funy how things work out. His career as a player was with Chicago. Chicago knocked him out of the finals twice during the 90's. He coached his last game against Chicago. Kinda weird.


that is interesting. not to mention that 3 of his players last year whent to and are not playing for chicago.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

DeadI said:


> NHS said:
> 
> 
> > It is kind of funy how things work out. His career as a player was with Chicago. Chicago knocked him out of the finals twice during the 90's. He coached his last game against Chicago. Kinda weird.
> ...


Not to mention that D-Will played his college ball in Chicago.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

ESPN is reporting that the post-game meeting between Sloan and KOC came after an "emotional dispute" in the locker room during halftime between Sloan and D-Will. According to sources D-Will was brazenly ignoring plays called by Sloan and calling his own plays instead which led to the heated locker room confrontation.

Looks like D-Will is following in the footsteps of Magic Johnson and Michael Jordan - both stars of their respective teams who pushed their original coaches out. I am reminded why I prefer college sports.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Too bad the management are yielding to the punk kid, instead of the man that kept them in the elite of the NBA for two decades. Its clear that D-Will knows more about the game than Sloan and should be doing what he wants instead of what he's told.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

GaryFish said:


> Too bad the management are yielding to the punk kid, instead of the man that kept them in the elite of the NBA for two decades. Its clear that D-Will knows more about the game than Sloan and should be doing what he wants instead of what he's told.


And of course it is all Sloan's fault that D-Will turned the ball over twice in the final minutes and ultimately costing the Jazz the game.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

mm73 said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> > Too bad the management are yielding to the punk kid, instead of the man that kept them in the elite of the NBA for two decades. Its clear that D-Will knows more about the game than Sloan and should be doing what he wants instead of what he's told.
> ...


Some are saying he deliberately turned it over.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

It's official. http://sports.yahoo.com/;_ylt=ApJK1Mx0_ ... JERfrTjdIF

Next thing you know the Jazz will look like the Denver Nuggets. With D-Will being the embattled Nuggets star Carmelo Anthony. Maybe he will just be gone next year. They might be better off. Not a better team, but better off.

Ty Corbin new head coach! Whoa! Good luck!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Sloan was classy as ever in the press conference, I am going to miss that dude. I am excited to see what Ty Corbin can do. I love how the media tried like hell to make drama out of the situation and he just took the high ground. It is true, you don't know what you had until its gone.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

The Jazz will either completely implode, or this will breathe new life into them. I hope the latter is the case. I really can't see Corbin being the coach for too long. I give it 3 years. Hopefully I eat my words and he finds some success.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I can hear the gurgling as the bulkheads inplode, the ship gasps for a last few breaths of air and the slips beneath the surface of the sea of failure..... ah yes.... gotta love the Jazz. My wife claims she might be a Jazz fan now that Sloan is gone. She's already a Lakers fan.... thats just sad.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> I can hear the gurgling as the bulkheads inplode, the ship gasps for a last few breaths of air and the slips beneath the surface of the sea of failure..... ah yes.... gotta love the Jazz. My wife claims she might be a Jazz fan now that Sloan is gone. She's already a Lakers fan.... thats just sad.


I don't get comments like this, even Jazz haters should respect Jerry Sloan.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I sat next to Jerry Sloan on a commercial flight during the off season, Denver to SLC. 

The only basketball we talked about was Charles Barkley. One time I sat in a bar with Charles Barkley and some 9-foot tall Mitumbo dude when those guys plated for Philly.

Jerry never asked me for my autograph during the flight. true story


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Good !! Maybe I can start watching the Jazz again, he should have called it about 12 years ago. 

I doubt the Milkman will last one season....


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

1. Is it just me or do hi/n/dry and RR seem to be gloating about this?

2. After the shock of the news has worn off and I have thought about it more, it did seem to be due. J Slo has seemingly had a blank gametime stare most of the time over the last few weeks, and DWill has clearly been disinterested recently. Yesterday, he was terrible, and he usually gets up to play other premier PG's like D Rose and CP3. Some of the ESPN articles (if they are to be believed) suggested that J Slo's game preperation has been lax of late, so Sloan's quote that he was out of energy and it was time to go is believable, even though it was clear that there is more to the story than what was shared at the press conference. 

3. DWill will most likely leave (IMO) or may surprise us and stay, but whatever he does, I doubt that JSlo's resignation today will significantly change what he will ultimately do.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I personally after reading through articles and listening to people in the know, I don't think anyone pushed Jerry out, I truly just think he was wore out and who would know better than him. He is a class act and I am excited to see what is next for the Jazz, hopefully D-Will will stick around.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

jahan said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > I can hear the gurgling as the bulkheads inplode, the ship gasps for a last few breaths of air and the slips beneath the surface of the sea of failure..... ah yes.... gotta love the Jazz. My wife claims she might be a Jazz fan now that Sloan is gone. She's already a Lakers fan.... thats just sad.
> ...


I think this is the kind of thing of which Max Hall spoke.


----------

